# How often to take the vet to teeth cleaning if u dont brush?



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

Pebbles is almost a year old now and I plan on taking her to the vet soon to get her teeth cleaned. I haven't gotten a quote yet but I'm guessing in the $100 range which is fine with me...

here's my question... do you guys recommend that I take my cat to a teeth cleaning twice a year or just annually if I dont brush my kitty's teeth? I simply don't have time to do it on a consistent basis (work from 8am up towards 8pm sometimes, plus I have a strict workout/diet routine).

thanks folks... 

on a side note, i think i've been a member of this board for about a year now from when i started researching cats and found Pebbles. yay for me!


----------



## Loving_My_Cats (May 26, 2004)

My grandma just had her cats teeth cleaned, it was very expensive. More like $200.00. They put your cat under as they do for spay/neuter. I honestly don't see the need for it unless your cats teeth really need it. My oldest is 10, he never had his teeth cleaned. His teeth aren't very yellow or stained either. He eats a lot of dry cat food, not so much moist.. so I think that's why. You could just a little finger brush & some cat toothpaste and save yourself a lot of money.


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

I have had Zoee for 10 years and she has only had her teeth cleaned once. I think it probably depends on the cat, but when she was a t the vet a few months ago he said she didn't looklike she beeded them cleaned again just yet.


----------



## lapchern (Jun 9, 2004)

fbodgrl said:


> I have had Zoee for 10 years and she has only had her teeth cleaned once. I think it probably depends on the cat, but when she was a t the vet a few months ago he said she didn't looklike she beeded them cleaned again just yet.


did you actively brush zoee's teeth? thanks!


----------



## queen of the nile (Aug 16, 2003)

It will really depend on your cat, how often she will need a clean. Has your vet told you she needs a teeth cleaning? One of my cats is 4 now, and he had his first teeth clean a few months ago. I hadn't brushed his teeth for the first 2 years. You kitty will likely not need a teeth clean for a few more years.

My oldest cat, who is about 9, however, needs his teeth cleaned at least once a year. I brush his teeth every day. He just has really bad genes. I don't know of anyone who does dental work on a cat more than once a year, unless they are a bit older (ie: at least 5 years).


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

I've never liked the idea of yearly cleanings if you can prevent them. Vets always stress the risk of putting an animal under anesthesia, so to be putting them under once a year seems like running a big risk. Not that anything may necessarily happen... but it would take its toll on the body, I'd think.

For some reason I think cats generally have better teeth than dogs. The vet I work for RARELY does dentals on cats. 

If your kitty's teeth are really bad, you may want to do an intial cleaning, but definately get quotes first. Dentals at my vet run into the $400 range... for routines! I know we're pricey and all... but man! I can't see doing that every year!!

Whether you get the teeth cleaned or not, I think it'd be a good idea to take up some sort of dental hygeine routine. Be it CET chews, brushing, oral rinses... anything can help  We use a product called OraVet, which is a once weekly application of a clear gel that forms a protective barrier at the gumline. Its said to be as effective as brushing 3 times a week or so.

Just some options


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

The teeth should be cleaned as needed, but bear in mind that we can only see 33% of the tooths surface, the rest is below the gumline.

Redness, swelling, bad breath and noticeable plaque are all signs your cats teeth need to be cleaned. Oravet and CET are great ways to help prevent the need for cleaning as much. If your cat lets you put your fingers in its mouth, a simple tooth brushing technique is to wrap gauze around your finger and rub the outside teeth with it.


----------



## BabyKitty (Jan 14, 2005)

I never even thought that you should get your cats teeth cleaned...how often should you take them to the vet to get it done??


----------



## fbodgrl (May 10, 2004)

lapchern said:


> fbodgrl said:
> 
> 
> > I have had Zoee for 10 years and she has only had her teeth cleaned once. I think it probably depends on the cat, but when she was a t the vet a few months ago he said she didn't looklike she needed them cleaned again just yet.
> ...


No I do not. I have tried, but she won't let me


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

Oravet -- note made. Sounds like something I want to look into.

I've tried the CET chews and find them worthless (and incredibly expensive). The cat only bites at the chew three or four times before it's gone.

I've been brushing their teeth daily in the hopes of preventing dental problems, but only time will tell.

I've gotten conflicting advice from vets on how often. One said every year; another said two or three years. They do look at the teeth on a yearly physical exam, and I think I'll just wait until then and ask how they look.

I don't really like the idea of putting a cat under anesthesia unless absolutely necessary. Too many things can go wrong.


----------



## OsnobunnieO (Jun 28, 2004)

Oravet is fairly new. We just started using it about 6 months ago? Maybe less. We start it after all dentals by applying the initial application and send the owners home with an 8 week kit. But honestly, it lasts a lot longer. Even on large dogs very few people use up the entire application. So it can last anywhere from 2-3 times as long as its meant to  I think we charge $20 for the eight week kit which is surprisingly reasonable. Its also an option for all of our spay/neuters in place of a flouride treatment. Great to start on young puppies and kittens to get them used to it 

I'm actually going to try to make an effort to get into brushing Addison's teeth on a regular basis. As much as I can tell other people about all these great products... I feel like a big hypocrite  And his breath is getting kinda rank...


----------



## Payge (May 12, 2004)

Cats and dogs should never have bad breath. That is the prime sign your cat has periodontal disease. 

Information on home dental care can be found here:
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Conten ... tID=119090

Information on Periodontal Disease can be found here:
http://www.veterinarypartner.com/Conten ... tID=119090

We did roughly four dentals a day for over a month while I was working in the dental area (I worked with the only Veterinary Dental Fellow in the state of Nevada) and only twice had problems with animals under anesthetic. One was a 19 year old cat with Osteo Sarcoma, he did not make it. The other was a 17 year old cat with a heart murmer, he did pull through but we cancelled the surgery.


----------



## icklemiss21 (Aug 29, 2004)

I brush my cats teeth every second day or so... I wish i had the time do do all four of them every day but they won't let my bf put his hinger or a toothbrush in their mouths and I just don't have the time to do all four at once.

It took them a while of biting etc to get used to it but now they just sit there like good little boys. I just wish I could find the tooth paste we first used on them, it was pretty cheap and called kittydent and they loved it, it was salmon flavoured... now its a fight to use petrodex or whatever other tooth paste I can find. A lot of the time, I just use the rubber finger brush and wet it down with a little water because of this!

Scully has really bad teeth... the vet sold me a tooth scraper to keep them cleaner but I am afraid of using it, his last tetth cleaning btw cost $500 including an extraction!


----------



## Annissa (Dec 9, 2003)

I think it really does depend on the cat. Find a vet you trust and have them check out your cats teeth during his yearly examination. You might find he'll need them cleaned sooner than you think.



Loving_My_Cats said:


> My oldest is 10, he never had his teeth cleaned. His teeth aren't very yellow or stained either. He eats a lot of dry cat food, not so much moist.. so I think that's why.


Sabby had his first abscessed tooth at the age of 10. He'd been on dry food his whole life. Dry food produces only slightly less tartar than wet. It depends more on genetics than the food that you give them.


----------

